

PayPal President David Marcus Credit card Hacked - cybernewsalerts
http://www.cybernewsalerts.com/2014/02/paypal-president-david-marcus-credit.html

======
dredmorbius
Title (in original) wants for apostrophe.

 _Marcus noted that his credit card had EMV chip technology, a more secure
system currently in use in Europe. But that didn 't stop the data from being
stolen and used for a "ton of fraudulent" transactions._

So much for C'n'P.

